# Relieve Constipation! What I have done...



## kinglouie (May 15, 2007)

Hello,Been having gas pains, constipation for many years, too long! Here's my list of things that work.1. (intestinal formula #1 ($20.00) and intestinal formula #2)http://www.herbdoc.com/1-800-herbdoc2. Get prune juice from the store, nuke in microwave for 30 seconds (half a glass). It's CHEAP and it WORKS!or get some pitted prunes (5), soak in water for 3 hours, blend with applejuice. Drink, wait 1 hour, #### your pants off.3. (3) Liters of filtered water per day.4. Drink Peppermint tea to relieve gas pains. They make a "mint medley" tea that's wonderful. Get the caffeine free stuff.http://www.bigelowtea.com/shop/details.cfm...=5&pi=000735. No wheat or dairy products and cut back on sugar.6. http://www.biokplus.com/Half a shot in the morning and half a shot in the evening.7. Colonics 2 times per week. When I'm really backed up i will give myself an enema using 1 large cup of organic coffee, and the rest warm water. A Nice way to fix your constipation. Instant relief!8. http://aligngi.com/1 pill per day ($25.00 per month)9. Eat apples, they have lots of fiber and tons of micro nutrition.I hope this helps!!







-me


----------



## coffeemug43 (May 17, 2007)

kinglouie said:


> Hello,Been having gas pains, constipation for many years, too long! Here's my list of things that work.1. (intestinal formula #1 ($20.00) and intestinal formula #2)http://www.herbdoc.com/1-800-herbdoc2. Get prune juice from the store, nuke in microwave for 30 seconds (half a glass). It's CHEAP and it WORKS!or get some pitted prunes (5), soak in water for 3 hours, blend with applejuice. Drink, wait 1 hour, #### your pants off.3. (3) Liters of filtered water per day.4. Drink Peppermint tea to relieve gas pains. They make a "mint medley" tea that's wonderful. Get the caffeine free stuff.http://www.bigelowtea.com/shop/details.cfm...=5&pi=000735. No wheat or dairy products and cut back on sugar.6. http://www.biokplus.com/Half a shot in the morning and half a shot in the evening.7. Colonics 2 times per week. When I'm really backed up i will give myself an enema using 1 large cup of organic coffee, and the rest warm water. A Nice way to fix your constipation. Instant relief!8. http://aligngi.com/1 pill per day ($25.00 per month)9. Eat apples, they have lots of fiber and tons of micro nutrition.I hope this helps!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeemug43 (May 17, 2007)

Hello I am new here at this site. I have read your post regarding constipation and what we can take for them. I am over 60 and the sytoms get worse each year. I too take prune juice and pitted prunes. I never thought of heating the juice first although I take a cold sip of the prune juice then a sip of hot coffee and alternate. But that remedy makes sense to me. I used to eat an apple everyday, it worked for a while. I don't think I have IBS but a slow moving intestinal track based only on what I have researched. I understand everyone's bowel functions are different but after two days of no elimination, I get cranky and get a headache, don't want to eat.







Then i eat all prunes, prune juice and fruit that I can find. It scares me at times because I think of colon cancer..have never had a colonscopy but know I need to have one performed. Only take Milk of Mag. when really get backed up. I know stress is part of it. Can you respond to my post? Thank you


----------



## exch915 (Nov 9, 2006)

This may sound silly but I'm afraid to eat prunes. I'm afraid that they will give me more gas than I already have and I don't need that.


----------



## kinglouie (May 15, 2007)

Hello,if you are that backed up then you have to do colonics. what happends is that the walls are so packed with old stool that it creats a wall. Wash it out or at least loosen the stool with water... you may have to do a series of 10 colonics (2 per week) to get things moving.I understand,-me


coffeemug43 said:


> Hello I am new here at this site. I have read your post regarding constipation and what we can take for them. I am over 60 and the sytoms get worse each year. I too take prune juice and pitted prunes. I never thought of heating the juice first although I take a cold sip of the prune juice then a sip of hot coffee and alternate. But that remedy makes sense to me. I used to eat an apple everyday, it worked for a while. I don't think I have IBS but a slow moving intestinal track based only on what I have researched. I understand everyone's bowel functions are different but after two days of no elimination, I get cranky and get a headache, don't want to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kinglouie (May 15, 2007)

Hi,Yes but fist you have to soak the prunes in water for 3 hours, then blend in blender with apple juice, it's amazing!!-me


exch915 said:


> This may sound silly but I'm afraid to eat prunes. I'm afraid that they will give me more gas than I already have and I don't need that.


----------



## kinglouie (May 15, 2007)

kinglouie said:


> Hello,if you are that backed up then you have to do colonics. what happends is that the walls are so packed with old stool that it creats a wall. Wash it out or at least loosen the stool with water... you may have to do a series of 10 colonics (2 per week) to get things moving.I understand,-me


----------



## kinglouie (May 15, 2007)

Take one of these in the evening before bed. IFLORAhttp://www.relfe.com/acidophilus.html-me


exch915 said:


> This may sound silly but I'm afraid to eat prunes. I'm afraid that they will give me more gas than I already have and I don't need that.


----------



## kinglouie (May 15, 2007)

Take one of these in the evening before bed. IFLORAhttp://www.relfe.com/acidophilus.html-me


coffeemug43 said:


> Hello I am new here at this site. I have read your post regarding constipation and what we can take for them. I am over 60 and the sytoms get worse each year. I too take prune juice and pitted prunes. I never thought of heating the juice first although I take a cold sip of the prune juice then a sip of hot coffee and alternate. But that remedy makes sense to me. I used to eat an apple everyday, it worked for a while. I don't think I have IBS but a slow moving intestinal track based only on what I have researched. I understand everyone's bowel functions are different but after two days of no elimination, I get cranky and get a headache, don't want to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## henrykoh68 (Jun 6, 2007)

I take banana before meal, so far so good.


----------

